# corsair H60 oder alpenföhn brocken???



## mrfloppy (25. Februar 2012)

*corsair H60 oder alpenföhn brocken???*

hallo zusammen

also da ich mitlerweile dank eines neuen netzteils stabile 4,08 GHz mit meinem I7 870 hinbekomme würde ich gern fragen was besser wäre, die H60 von corsair oder der alpenföhn brocken??? zur zeit hab ich die corsair verbaut und den brocken im keller, mit der obengenannten taktrate habe ich unter prime zwischen 59 und 66 ° ! hat jemand erfahrung ob die H60 wirklich effizient ist oder doch nicht so? testen kann ich leider zur zeit nicht da ich keine WLP mehr habe und ich wollte auch erstmal frage bevor ich wieder mal anfange alles auseinander zu nehmen


----------



## <BaSh> (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: corsair H60 oder alpenföhn brocken???*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## mrfloppy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: corsair H60 oder alpenföhn brocken???*

 wenn man das liest ist ja so eine kompaktkühlung ein netter fehleeinkauf ! wozu kann man den brocken denn zählen, mittleklasse oder schon eher höherklassig???


----------

